# How To Make BubbleHash



## LdyLunatic

This Bubblehash thread will show you just how easy it is to make your own quality hash. 

We start with my supplies...i purchased a 5 gallon three bag kit...i had the advantage of being able to buy an extra bag..so i have a 4 bag set..and a handy dandy storage bag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





In the time i have spent making bubblehash i have found that the extra bag is not really needed, the hash still comes out very nice with only using two strains (and if i don't have a lot of time...i will only use one strain) 

bag 1- Blue 220 micron
bag 2- Orange 120 micron
bag 3- Purple 25 micron
(Bag 4- yellow 73 micron...this was the extra i bought and use only occasionaly)


----------



## LdyLunatic

i have a typical shopping bag from Walmart just over half full...it is dried
now when it comes to asking...how much leaf in weight? my answer is this...i have found it is NOT the leaf weight that will determine how much hash you get...*it is the trichome content that will* ...the heavier the crystals on your leaf...the more hash you are going to make
this leaf is from KGB...it had a high trichome content on the trim


----------



## LdyLunatic

Place your screen over your bucket and leave about 4-5 inches between the screen and bottom of the bucket...put in your ice, then leaf, then add enough water to cover your ice and leaf...as you go through the process of stirring you can add more ice as it melts


----------



## LdyLunatic

Stir your leaf on and off for about 30 minutes or so...the freezing cause the trichomes to lightly separate fromt he leaf...and it is the stirring and bumping that make the trichomes fall right off

Letting your leaf settle after a few stirs is recommended...the trichomes are heavier than water and need to settle to the bottom


----------



## LdyLunatic

when your done your mix...pull the bag out and squeeze as much water out of your bag as you can


----------



## LdyLunatic

take your water and pour it through your first screen that will begin to collect your lovely hash


----------



## LdyLunatic

Gently push the hash under your spoon to remove excess water....Before i put this stuff on my plate...i cover it with saran wrap...if you don't the hash will stick to your plate and you will lose a bit trying to get it off


----------



## LdyLunatic

Now take your screen out of the bucket and get the purple screen ready in your bucket you just emptied and pour again


----------



## LdyLunatic

this screen takes a long time to drain...i gently scrape my spoon around the top of the screen to push the hash more to the center of the screen and alow for the water to drain out the top...i do this with the spoon every 10 to 15 minutes to aid in draining


----------



## LdyLunatic

and the long drain is over and the purple screen has provided us with about the same amount as the first drain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Let your hash cure for at least 5 days...cool dry place, but with ventilation to aid in drying...if you close up your wet hash it will mold 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So make sure your hash is dry before storing away in an air tight container


----------



## LdyLunatic

and after drying


----------



## Hick

thanks ldylunatic. Great post. I own the 7 bag set. It seems to me, that the screen catching the "finest quality" varies from strain to strain, or possibly from maturity of the glands at harvest..??  I think 7 bags is a li'l overkill too. 
  Do you press yours after drying?..I have been told, that the glands 'need to rupture'.. mind shareing your opinion/methods ?

 I've tried it both ways, and honestly can't tell much difference in potency. But for pressing, I use a sturdy zip lock baggy, in go the glands. Place this in a bowl of "hot" but not boiling water to soften them. Then squeeze it between two boards, useing a C-clamp. Maybe do it a couple of times. Just untill it has the 'consistancy' that I like. 

I


----------



## LdyLunatic

hey Hick...i too thought 7 was overkill...the regular three bag is good IMO...you get a regular hash...and a great hash...seems perfect  

if i do press it at all it is only hand pressed...i palm the hash (over the screen) and squeeze hard...making like a small round thin pancake

i have before used the pressing screens that came with my kit...rolled the hash with a wooden rolling pin...thats the hardest its ever been pressed...don't really find a difference at all

i do find though it gets smoother the longer it cures after making...month old bubble is much nicer than 4 or 5 day old stuff

those are pretty much all my findings thus far


----------



## bongzilla420

where can i buy a kit??


----------



## LdyLunatic

goggle a search for Bubbleman bubble bags....i got mine in a head shop in Ontario

but the bubbleman bags are really good...VERY sturdy in material and can take a real beating


----------



## Hick

They are expensive, but a great investment..IMHO  I too found mine locally in a shop..


----------



## Nugget123

so all i need are leaves to get started and the other supplies listed?


----------



## Stoney Bud

LdyLunatic said:
			
		

> goggle a search for Bubbleman bubble bags....i got mine in a head shop in Ontario
> 
> but the bubbleman bags are really good...VERY sturdy in material and can take a real beating


Excellant Post LdyL! Thanks a million for sharing that with all of us!

I've been looking for the filter sizes for awhile now. You've given them to me now! I'll be looking for the bulk material to make my own.

If I find it, I'll post the links here.

Thanks again!


----------



## LdyLunatic

Nugget....yes thats right....leaf or any bunk weed....this also works for a crop that has gone moldy...you can use any bunk that you can't or don't want to smoke

Stoney....you go Mr. Doitmyself


----------



## Stoney Bud

LdyLunatic said:
			
		

> Stoney....you go Mr. Doitmyself


Let's see, Do it youself is DIY, Doitmyself would be DIM. Whatcho tryin to say hmmmmm?

Hahahahahahaaha

Thanks! With most products that don't involve electricity or electronics, what you pay for is the other guys labor, construction technique, shipping and wharehousing. I love to see if I can build everything myself. Lot's of stuff like this is simple. You just have to find the parts.

You helped me do that! Now I know *what* to look for.


----------



## Devilweed

Wait, so how would you make cookies/cakes out of that?  ITs a solid Block??
Or am I missing something.  Pardon my ignorance....


----------



## megaS13

Okay. First I'd Like To Say Thanks A Lot For Sharing You Knowledge.

Here is my question(s)

1. I see you used leafs. But hash can also be made from the stuff you might pick up from the guy down the road correct?

2. If you can use regular old stuff then this would be a wise idea to transform a 1/2 oz. into a some hash. correct?

Anyway thats really all I need to know is what the possibilities are for your beginning product and suggestions.

Recently I met a friend of a friend. He said he recieved some cold water bubble hash from someone in Cali in a car package. He was kind enough to let me have at it and now i'm very interested in this. thanks.


----------



## Hick

mega.."anything" with trichomes will produce some quantity of bubblehash. The more trich's the more product. But 1/2 oz, it's going to be minimal.


----------



## megaS13

Thanks you. So using regular ol' stuff will yield enough to make it worth your while? I mean its a tradeoff but if your buying regular buds for regular prices would you say its a good investment?


----------



## LdyLunatic

hey mega.....your yield is going to depend purely on the amount of trichomes present

i have used bunk weed and wwed on the verge of going moldy and ended up with really nice hash  

as long as trichs are present on the leaf and bud you will get hash...and i would recomend using bunk weed for this...i find the hash a nicer high than smoking a bunch of mediocre greens 

i hope i helped you and didn't confuse you more


----------



## megaS13

One last ?

Are there any household clothes or materials i can use as an alternative to purchasing what you used in your example?


----------



## LdyLunatic

you can make this stuff called blender hash....i have never done it...but the trailer park boys swear by it

this is 100% done with household products 

BlenderHashVideo 

if you can find the different screens at a hobby shop you can most definitely make the screens yourself...but i am fairly certain that by the time you find everything you need and add your cost of supplies it may almost be the same price as just buying the bags

i had a chance to look at the Xtractor brand bags the other day....they too look very good quality...my brand i have is Bubbleman


----------



## LdyLunatic

sorry i missed your post earlier.... 

it is a solid block....and not all bubblehash can be used for making cookies...some of these hashes though break into a fine powder after dried...like how kif is

i have only had about 3 strains that couldn't be used for cookies due to a sticky consistancy...all of these strains were highly sativa dominant...so it seems indica dom ladies are better for hash for cookies



			
				Devilweed said:
			
		

> Wait, so how would you make cookies/cakes out of that? ITs a solid Block??
> Or am I missing something. Pardon my ignorance....


----------



## Darth BongWongDong

Thank you lady.....i went and bought some bubble bags other day, because of your post.....i only got two bags...the first and the finest...cost me 170 bucks and i wasnt going to argue...since i didnt even think i would find them....of course at a head shop.  It came with directions and i basically used your directions which are better...and a hand mixer to stir.  Worked like a charm...and am now smokin some....I love ya baby.  So those in my footsteps....if they only come in two bags now dont swet it....and use two buckets......


----------



## LdyLunatic

LOL.....i love you too man  

its funny you only got two bags....i only use 2 bags most of the time    saves a lot of time

yes there are people who like to have their different degrees of hash goodness....but a single strain is just fine for my own personal smoking pleasures

i am sooooo glad you tried the bags and am especially happy that you are enjoying it so much  

before you know it the bags will have paid for themselves with all that high quality smoke


----------



## Darth BongWongDong

uh huh...in three weeks or so it sure will....in their directions, they said you could use wet leaves...dont need to dry them....should they be dried?


----------



## LdyLunatic

you can use wet or dry.....i like to put my leaf in the freezer before using it

it is the freezing that causes the trichomes to separate from the leaf....and your stirring is what makes it fall off completely 

i have experimented with dry and wet leaf and saw no real difference in my yeild or quality

i would suggest drying the leaf if you aren't going to be able to use it right away to prevent mold...or stick it all in a bag and freeze....but beware...a bag of leaf in the freezer for longer than a couple days will leave an odor behind    you surely won't want to keep it in the freezer too long 

enjoy your bags ...isn't your own hash the best?


----------



## Darth BongWongDong

oh sweet...that freezer trick makes so much sence...when i try it ill put some baking soda in to absorb it....naw id freeze it and make hash in same day


----------

